# oakthorpe vandalism/ theft



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

I fished Oakthorpe today 8/11 for a good several hours from the boat. I was the only one there. When I came back to my car, the passenger side window was broken, there were rock sized dents in the passenger door and my cell phone and eye glasses were gone. 

Be careful out there folks.

John


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hate to hear that John. Been victim to this before also, and it's not a good feeling. Glad you didn't lose anything irreplacable. Take care. 

Greg


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry to hear about your misfortune there while fishing,it's a shame lowlifes have to destroy people's property while they are out enjoying themselves.I'd love to catch one in the act just one time,talk about a thumping,they'd think twice the next time.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Well puterdude, I hope you get to give a "thumping" to each and every one of them - if I see my car getting broken into I'll shoot you a PM real quick!

Things really could have been much worse - I'm only out a pair of glasses, a 5 year old cell phone and a deductible. I just hope that letting you good folks at OGF know about it can help prevent it happening to you or at least make you think twice before leaving a car full of shiny new fishing tackle out of sight.

I think that from now on I'll only fish at Oakthorpe if I see other people there. Guess it's time to learn AW Marion or Rush Creek.

John


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow jholbrook,
I fished Oakthorpe about 4-times over the last week or so. I'm kinda glad I chose a different spot on Sunday evening though. Sorry to hear about your troubles.
I don't think you will get away from this kind of activity at Hargus Lake or Rush Creek Lake. Well hell, someone stole a boat trailer off of the back of a truck back in the 1980s at Rush Creek lake.

Again, I'm sorry this sort of thing happens to good people.


----------



## picktowndad (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey guys been fishing that lake a few years. Last year my son and myself were fishing the bank that abuts the private property by the downed tree. Someone fired a 22 that missed our boat by about 10 feet. We got the HECK outa there pronto. Notified the Sheriff at the Pickerington substation of what happened, he seemed to know the house it came from by my description. Kinda weird? Now whenever we fish there I'm spooked. Never did hear anything from the Sheriff. Guys at 52 I believe in Karma or as mama said what goes around comes around. Good luck and watch out for your fellow fishing buddies.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sounds like theres some real punks out there that need a real a$$ whoopin.Odnr officers will go undercover if they are notified,they do for poachers so they should for aholes like this.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

bassteaser is right, that would be the wiser approach as the court system would probably just rip them alittle and I would get a domestic rap,fined and jailed for 30 days and of course the total court cost as well, plus thier medical bills.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I went to Oakthorpe a couple months ago and ran into a ODNR and a undercover. I was shocked to see them there but now I know why eh.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've fished Oakthorpe a few times since the news of the theft. I am warning everyone I see there to keep an eye on their vehicle. 
The bad news is, the news gets worse. One guy told me that he was fishing from the shoreline and while he couldn't see his truck, someone took two rods/reels & a tacklebox out of the back of his vehicle. And another person told me about 4-tires being slashed out there a few years ago.

I would probably be as mad as the first day of deer season when the 19-year old man didn't want to get out of my deer stand. Key words... my deer stand. I got him out.


----------



## jim g (Feb 15, 2008)

Fished Oakthorpe 2 weeks ago with a fishing buddy, (His 1st trip there) We caught only 3 bass in 4 hours with the biggest about 2 1/2 lbs. It was very hot and there were two other boats on at the time. Wasn't very impressive but what was really distressing was the amount of trash, beer bottles,cans plastic bags etc (IN the lake) as well as on the parking area. Must not have trash cans where these people come from. Jim


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I would like to add on to what you're saying here jim g. I was fishing at whites mill this past week and i found about, 30 empty chicken liver bowls, 25lb test line rapped around every stick and tree, empty bags left all over the place, cans everywhere and it honestly made me sick. Folks, don't leave your trash around, especially line, it really peeves me and i'm sure it gets underneath everyone else's skin. Take a plastic bag, throw all your junk in there and throw it away, it's not hard...seriously. some people....


----------

